# Ram vernünftig aufrüsten?



## NOT-Meludan (25. November 2016)

*Ram vernünftig aufrüsten?*

Moin an alle,

ein Kollege will seinen alten Rechner mit zusätzlichem Ram aufrüsten.
Normalerweise kann ich ihm da helfen, nur lässt mich sein Motherboard ratlos zurück.
Er hat einen HP-Rechner fertig gekauft damals vor ~5 Jahren (kein Kommentar zu seiner Wahl, ich halte das auch für bekloppt  )
Laut CPU-Z hat er ein Pegatron Megacorps 2AB6, sagt mir so erstmal nix und mit HP kenne ich mich nicht sonderlich aus.
Sein Ram sind 2x 4GB  Micron 1333MHz (was zur Hölle das auch wieder ist, bin ich schon so alt, dass ich die Dinger nicht mehr kenne?)

Er hat 4 Slots, soll ich ihm gleich 4x neue Ram-Bausteine empfehlen, oder kann er da irgendwie vernünftig aufrüsten.

Laut Crucial-Analyse soll er 1.35V-Ram kaufen, CPU-Z sagt allerdings er hat 1.5V

Das ganze Ding lässt mich ziemlich doof dastehen. Hat hier jemand eine Ahnung, Rat, Empfehlung?

Grüße meiner einer


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2016)

Jepp. Das Teil in die Tonne treten und einen neuen PC aufbauen.  

Spaß beiseite. Ich schau da auch erst einmal in die Röhre. Sind das überhaupt schon DDR-RAM? Oder noch SD-RAM?


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. November 2016)

Hab ich ihm auch gesagt, aber er mag halt nicht. 
Laut Analyse ist das DDR3 Ram 1333MHz CL9


----------



## MichaelG (25. November 2016)

Ach Du...


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

Was steht denn genau bei CPU-Z? Es kann nämlich sein, dass die 1,5V für einen bestimmten Takt korrekt sind und bei einem anderen nur 1,35V anliegen. Oder dass es am Board liegt also das Board 1,35V reinsendet, obwohl das RAM eigentlich für 1,5 gedacht ist, es aber trotzdem klappt. 

Viele Riegel haben auch einen Volt-Bereich, in dem sie laufen könne, denn DDR3-RAM kann je nach "Modell" Werte von 1,25 bis 1,75 V haben. Weißt Du denn, was für ne CPU drin ist? Sollte ja auch mit CPU-Z zu sehen sein.


Ansonsten kannst du eigentlich so gut wie immer jedes DDR3-RAM mit 1333MHz oder auch 1600MHz nehmen, welches 1,5V hat. Viele dieser Riegel kommen auch mit 1,35V klar. Riegel, die für 1,35V vorgesehen sind, haben meist noch den Zusatz L hinter dem Namen, also DDR3L-1333, und kommen wiederum meist mit 1,5V auch klar. Aber es wäre schon besser, es genau festzustellen. Was eine Modellbezeichnung hat das RAM denn? Findet man auch bei CPU-Z


----------



## NOT-Meludan (25. November 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Hab die CPU-Z-Analyse mal hinterlegt, evtl. hilft das weiter.
Weil ich bin so tief in der Materie nicht drin.



Herbboy schrieb:


> Was steht denn genau bei CPU-Z? Es kann nämlich sein, dass die 1,5V für einen bestimmten Takt korrekt sind und bei einem anderen nur 1,35V anliegen. Oder dass es am Board liegt also das Board 1,35V reinsendet, obwohl das RAM eigentlich für 1,5 gedacht ist, es aber trotzdem klappt.
> 
> Viele Riegel haben auch einen Volt-Bereich, in dem sie laufen könne, denn DDR3-RAM kann je nach "Modell" Werte von 1,25 bis 1,75 V haben. Weißt Du denn, was für ne CPU drin ist? Sollte ja auch mit CPU-Z zu sehen sein.
> 
> ...



Sowas habe ich mir gedacht, aber bei dem Mainboard bin ich echt ratlos. Will ihm ja nichts falsches erzählen und sein Rechner auf einmal abbrennt.


----------



## Herbboy (25. November 2016)

Also, das ist der Sockel 1155, und da passt eigentlich 1,5 Volt. Das RAM von Micron ist wohl auch mit 1,5V am laufen. Und abbrennen würde Dir eher was, wenn du zB RAM, was nur 1,35V hat, mit 1,7V befeuern würdest 

Man könnte also entweder 2x4GB DDR3-1333 dazuholen oder direkt 2x8GB DDR3-1600, jeweils 1,5V. Wo willst du denn bestellen?


Ein "Klassiker" wäre  https://www.amazon.de/dp/B007PNNTY4  für 2x8GB. Wenn man lieber weiter 2x4GB nehmen, dann man das Kit 8GB (2x4GB) nehmen, das ist pro Gigabyte wiederum deutlich teurer. In dem Fall lieber einen 4GB (single Rank) und den dann 2x in den Warenkorb, denn das kostet dann ca 44€ - die beiden 8GB-Kits 50€ und mehr.


----------



## NOT-Meludan (26. November 2016)

Herbboy schrieb:


> Also, das ist der Sockel 1155, und da passt eigentlich 1,5 Volt. Das RAM von Micron ist wohl auch mit 1,5V am laufen. Und abbrennen würde Dir eher was, wenn du zB RAM, was nur 1,35V hat, mit 1,7V befeuern würdest
> 
> Man könnte also entweder 2x4GB DDR3-1333 dazuholen oder direkt 2x8GB DDR3-1600, jeweils 1,5V. Wo willst du denn bestellen?
> 
> ...



Hehehe, ich sage ihm er soll sich was gutes kaufen, aber er mag seine alte Möhre halt. 

Ich hätte ihm zu Mindfactory oder Amazon geraten, die Entscheidung liegt an ihm. Bin nur in beratender und einbauender Funktion unterwegs, da er 0 Plan von PCs hat.
Ich wunder mich, dass er weiß wie man die Dinger einschaltet 

Danke für die Hilfe, dann wollen wir mal bestellen und sehen was bei rauskommt. Sein Mainboard ist halt echt zu seltsam.


----------



## svd (26. November 2016)

Ich finde, seine alte Möhre ist noch gut in Schuss. SandyBridge Core i7, 8GB RAM... passt doch. 

Was soll denn mit dem Upgrade erreicht werden? Und wofür wird der Rechner denn verwendet?

Falls es ein Office-PC ist, griffe ich, falls nicht ohnehin schon vorhanden, zuerst zu einer 240GB-SSD für 65€, bevor ich den Arbeitsspeicher wechselte.
Mit dazu frisch aufgesetztem Betriebssystem ist der gefühlte Leistungsschub, für das Geld, wohl mit keiner anderen Hardware erreichbar.

Soll auf dem Rechner auch ab und zu gespielt werden, und die Grafikkarte auch 5 Jahre alt sein, würde eine GTX1050(Ti) (oder auch schon RX460) ausreichen
(und ein Komplett-PC-Netzteil nicht überlasten) um auf "1080p, hoch" zu spielen.


----------



## nuuub (26. November 2016)

Das hier dürfte das Mainboard sein,

Pegatron Corporation 2AB6 Mainboard Specs

Es ist ein Micro ATX, daher nehme ich an dass das Gehäuse ebenfalls recht klein ist. Eine ordentliche GraKa wird da wahrscheinlich sowieso nicht rein passen, und auch wenn, für meinen Geschmack wäre es da drin viel zu eng. Airflow gleich null, Lebensdauer der anderen Hardware würde ebenfalls darunter leiden.

Ansonsten schließe ich mich dem svd an, eine SSD und die Kiste rennt wieder. Er muss nicht gleich alle Festplatten austauschen, für Win 7 zb reicht eine 75 GB SSD für C: vollkommen aus um einen deutlichen Zuwachs an Geschwindigkeit zu sehen. 

8 GB Speicher hat er ja schon drin, wenn er nicht gerade Videos/Bilder schneidet/bearbeitet, reichen die 8 auch aus, ein upgrade auf 16 GB wird er beim zoggen nicht einmal merken.


----------



## Herbboy (26. November 2016)

Also, ne SSD mit 75 bzw 64GB (75 gibt es AFAIK nicht) würde zwar "reichen", aber es macht Null Sinn, eine so kleine SSD zu holen, da nämlich eine SSD mit 120-128GB nicht teuer ist bzw. es nur 3-5€ mehr ausmacht. 

Wegen der Grafikkarte: FALLS er auch spielen will UND das Gehäuse sehr klein ist, dann gibt es genug starke Karten auch als Mini-Version mit maximal 18cm Länge, so was könnte passen, müsste man im Zweifel ausmessen. Denn die CPU reicht mit der passenden Grafikkarte für alle neuen Games auf maximalen Details aus. Hinderlich könnte das Netzteil sein, aber wenn man nicht ganz hohe Details braucht, sondern nur will, dass aktuelle Games "gut" laufen, dann kann man auch ne Grafikkarte nehmen, die keine 100-120W braucht und auch mit nem kleinen Netzteil laufen müsste wie eben die GTX 1050, 1050 Ti oder AMD RX 460


----------



## nuuub (27. November 2016)

> Also, ne SSD mit 75 bzw 64GB (75 gibt es AFAIK nicht) würde zwar "reichen", aber es macht Null Sinn, eine so kleine SSD zu holen, da nämlich eine SSD mit 120-128GB nicht teuer ist bzw. es nur 3-5€ mehr ausmacht.



Gibt es doch. Hab seit Jahren eine 74,5 GB SSD als Systemplatte drin. Die macht ihren Job und ist immer noch schneller als die meisten neuen SSD´s, Win7 ist in 15 sec hochgefahren. Mittlerweile kam noch eine 250 gb für Spiele dazu, wegen den Ladezeiten. Reicht vollkommen aus für einen Gaming PC.

Klar macht es keinen Sinn mehr, es war ja auch nur ein Beispiel dass auch eine sehr kleine SSD reicht um das System ordentlich zu beschleunigen.


----------



## Herbboy (27. November 2016)

nuuub schrieb:


> Gibt es doch. Hab seit Jahren eine 74,5 GB SSD als Systemplatte drin.


 AKTUELL gibt es aber keine. 




> Die macht ihren Job und ist immer noch schneller als die meisten neuen SSD´s, Win7 ist in 15 sec hochgefahren.


 so schnell sollte an sich jede normale SSD sein  




> Mittlerweile kam noch eine 250 gb für Spiele dazu, wegen den Ladezeiten. Reicht vollkommen aus für einen Gaming PC.


 für meinen nicht, ich hab allein für Steam 1,5 TB Platz belegt ^^    aber im Ernst: für Dich mag es reichen, für viele andere nicht, denn einige Games sind echt irre groß - zB Doom, Dishonored 2 und Wolfenstein New Order brauchen zusammengenommen schon ca 150GB Platz. Ne HDD werden die meisten "Gamer" trotzdem noch brauchen. 



> Klar macht es keinen Sinn mehr, es war ja auch nur ein Beispiel dass auch eine sehr kleine SSD reicht um das System ordentlich zu beschleunigen.


 ja, das war schon klar - ich wollte nur drauf hinweisen, dass man WENN schon lieber direkt nichts unter 120GB nimmt.


----------



## nuuub (27. November 2016)

> so schnell sollte an sich jede normale SSD sein
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sicher doch. Meine hat schon ein paar Jahre und kann da mithalten.
Direkt nach einer Neuinstallation, was ich grundsätzlich alle sechs Monate mache, startet Win7 nach 8 Sekunden. Nachdem man aber ein Haufen Programme Installiert, dauert der Start auch länger, ist normal. Der Sprung von einer SSD auf eine andere ist nicht mehr so riesig wie der Wechsel von einer HDD auf eine SSD.



> für meinen nicht, ich hab allein für Steam 1,5 TB Platz belegt ^^



Zum ersten, es gibt Leute die haben nur die Spiele installiert die sie auch Spielen.
Zum zweiten, natürlich habe ich noch eine normale HDD verbaut. 

Es gibt spiele bei denen die Ladezeiten so kurz sind, dass es egal ist wo man das Spiel installiert. Diese Spiele kann man durchaus auf eine normale HDD installieren.


----------

